# سؤال عن المطانيات



## mnga (30 سبتمبر 2006)

هل هناك صلاة او تسبحة معينة يمكن قولها اثناء المطانية؟
اريد ايضا معلومات اكثر عن المطانيات.
أيضا ما المعنى الحرفى لكلمة كيرياليسون  و بأى لغة هى؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 أكتوبر 2006)

mnga قال:


> هل هناك صلاة او تسبحة معينة يمكن قولها اثناء المطانية؟
> اريد ايضا معلومات اكثر عن المطانيات.
> أيضا ما المعنى الحرفى لكلمة كيرياليسون و بأى لغة هى؟


 
*+*

*الاخ / الاخت mnga*

*تحية وسلام ..*

*جميل جدا الموضوع اللى حضرتك طرحته ده ... *

*كلمة ميطانيا معناها توبة أو تغيير فكر (يونانية الأصل)، وهي من الممارسات الروحية الضرورية التي لا يستغنى عنها الروحيون خاصة أثناء الصوم الكبير.*
*ولكن علينا أن نمارسها بروح الصلاة الخشوعية بسجود قلب،حتى نشعر بالحركة الروحية المصاحبة لها تسري في قلوبنا.. ويجب أن تكون كاملة وصحيحة:*
*1.تكون اليدان مقفلتان وتلمسان الأرض أولاً؛لأننا لم ولن نأخذ شيئاً من الأرض.*
*2.تنحني الركب أمام الرب وهو تقليد كنسي مأخوذ عن المزامير كما قال القديس جيروم.*
*3.تلمس الجبهة الأرض بترابها الذي أُخذنا منه،وهو تعبير عن الانسحاق في التوبة.*
*4.يجب أن نصلي صلاة قصيرة مثل: "ارحمني يا رب يسوع أنا الخاطئ" ونحن سجود.*
*5.ننهض دفعة واحدة قائلين مع معلمنا ميخا النبي:*
*"لاتشمتي بي يا عدوتي لأني إن سقطت أقوم"(مي8:7) {كل مرة نسجد فيها إلى الأرض نشير إلى كيف أحدرتنا الخطية إلى الأرض، وحينما نقوم منتصبين نعترف بنعمة الله ورحمته التي رفعتنا من الأرض وجعلت لنا نصيباً في السماء} (ق.باسيليوس الكبير)،وهنا يجب أن نسبح الله على هذه النعمة أنه لم يتركنا في عمق الخطية بل أقامنا منها.*

*بالميطانيا نرجع عن الأفكار التي صُورت من العقل،أو مازالت عالقة به ولا توافق مشيئة الله؛فنقلع عنها ونتحرر من سلطانها،وبالتكرار دون انشغال بالعدد يتأمل القلب، وتستنير الحواس،وتخشع النفس،وتهدأ الغرائز،وتبطل مشاغبات الجسد،وتنطفئ حرارته،ويخمد الإنسان العتيق.*
*الميطانيات تساعدنا على التخلص من السهوات والخطايا المستترة(مز12:19)،والتدقيق في حياتنا الروحية،وهذا يمتد مفعوله إلى ضبط الفكر من التجول فيما لا يبني ويقطع مشيئة الذات، ويميت سرحان الخيال، ويقدس النظر الباطن*

*انواع المطانيات هى :*

*1- مطانيات العباده : و هى التى نقدمها حين نصلى صلوات السواعى يقول القديس مار اسحق (اسجد فى بدايه صلاتك و اسال الله بانسحاق و تذلل لكى يعطيك الصبر و ضبط الفكر فى الصلاه ).*

*بعض هذه المطانيات للشكر و بعضها لطلب حياه الطهاره و بعضها لطلب حياه الصلاه النقيه و بعضها لطلب حياه الصبر و الاحتمال و بعضها لطلب حياه المحبه الكامله.......*

*يقول الشيخ الروحانى فى بستان الرهبان ( محبه دوام السجود أمام الله فى الصلاه دلاله على موت النفس عن العالم و ادراكها لسر الحياه الجديده )..*

*نلاحظ ان السجود فى المسيحيه هو السجود بالروح و الحق و ليس عباده شكليه ... (متى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين فانهم يحبون ان يصلوا قائمين في المجامع و في زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم)...*


*2- مطانيات التوبه : وهى نوعان ..*

*اولا : مطانيات توبه لله كقانون يومى دائم لاستمطار مراحم الله بارشاد أب الاعتراف أو قانون مؤقت كعقوبه على خطيه معينه..*

*ثانيا : مطانيات توبه يعملها الانسان لاخيه الانسان لاستغفاره عن خطاء او اساءه صدرت منه ضده..*
*" ان اخطا اليك اخوك فوبخه و ان تاب فاغفر له" (لو 17 : 3 )*

*و ايضا فى قصه يعقوب ( و رفع يعقوب عينيه و نظر و اذا عيسو مقبل و معه اربع مئة رجل فقسم الاولاد على ليئة و على راحيل و على الجاريتين* 2 و وضع الجاريتين و اولادهما اولا و ليئة و اولادها وراءهم و راحيل و يوسف اخيرا* 3 و اما هو فاجتاز قدامهم و سجد الى الارض سبع مرات حتى اقترب الى اخيه* 4 فركض عيسو للقائه و عانقه و وقع على عنقه و قبله و بكيا )*


*3- مطانيات الاكرام : و هى نوعان ..*


*الاول : مطانيات امام توابيت الشهداء و القديسين لاكرام تلك الاجساد التى اكرمت الله و تحملت الكثير من العذاب/النسك و العباده من اجل محبتها العظيمه فى الملك المسيح..*
*(أكرم الذين يكرموننى )..*

*الثانى : المطانيات التى تعملها لابار الكنيسه البطاركه و المظارنه و الاساقفه أكراما لهم .. و للروح القدس الساكن فيهمو الذى به يدشنون الهياكل و المذابح.*

*نتذكر سجود يشوع لرئيس جند الرب.. و ايضا الملك نبوخذ نصر يخر بوجهه لدانيال...*

*و نتذكر ايضا منذ عهد قريب كان الاولاد ( المصريين) يقبلون ايد ابيهم مع انحناء .. لان الاب كان يقوم بدور كاهن الاسره ...*


*نلاحظ أن السبوت و الاحاد و الخماسين و الاعياد السيديه و بعد سر التناول ممنوع السجود و يكتفى بالانحناء فقط .*

*وكيرياليسون كلمة يونانية مركبة من مقطعين :
كيري : وتعني رب أليسون : تعني أرحم .. اذاً الكلمة كلها كاملة هى = يا رب أرحم


صلواتك 
*


----------



## mnga (1 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا يا أخ tarekroshdy 
بصراحة وفيت الاجابة حقها على الاخر
المنتدى دة حلو اوى و فية معلومات بتساعد على النمو الروحى 
ربنا يوفقكم و يبارك حياة كل القائمين علية.


----------



## mnga (1 أكتوبر 2006)

معلش سؤال تانى 
اية الفرق بين صلوات الاجبية و  صلوات السواعى ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2006)

mnga قال:


> شكرا يا أخ tarekroshdy
> بصراحة وفيت الاجابة حقها على الاخر
> المنتدى دة حلو اوى و فية معلومات بتساعد على النمو الروحى
> ربنا يوفقكم و يبارك حياة كل القائمين علية.


 
*+*

*الشكر لربنا عزيزى mnga ... واشكرك على اعجابك بالمنتدى اتمنى أنك تستمر معانا ومنتظر مشاركاتك *

*صلواتك *


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2006)

mnga قال:


> معلش سؤال تانى
> اية الفرق بين صلوات الاجبية و صلوات السواعى ؟؟؟؟؟


 
*+*

*ما فيش فرق بين الاجبيه وصلوات السواعى .. الأجبية هي كتاب السبع صلوات الليلية والنهارية . وكلمة آجبيه مأخوذة من كلمة ( آجب )** القبطية ومعناها ( ساعة ) *
*فالأجبية هي ذلك الكتاب الصغير الذي  يحوي*
*صلوات الساعات الليلية والنهارية المقررة كصلوات رسمية يصليها المؤمن كل يوم حسب طقس الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية -وهذه الصلوات** من حيث عددها** قد ذكرها مرنم المزامير نفسـه " سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك على أحكام عدلك "(مز119: 164 )  *
*من حيث مواعيدها : *

*صلاة باكر*
 هذه الصلاة مُصممة لتُصلى عند ظهور النور الحقيقي، أي السيد المسيح. وهي تتحدث عن لانهائية الله، وتجسده، وقيامته من الأموات. وهي تعني بتقديمنا الشكر لله لأنه أقامنا من سبات النوم، متضرعين أن يشرق علينا، وينير حياتنا، ويُعطينا قوة قيامته

صلاة الساعة الثالثة
 تعنى هذه الصلاة بتذكيرنا بثلاثة أحداث رئيسية: محاكمة الرب يسوع عن طريق بيلاطس البنطي، وصعود السيد المسيح إلى السماوات، وحلول الروح القدس الذي يُطهر قلوبنا ويُجدد حياتنا.

صلاة الساعة السادسة
   تُذكرنا هذه الساعة بصلب السيد المسيح وآلامه، طالبين أنه من خلال آلامه المقدسة، يُنقذ عقولنا من الشهوات، ويحول أفكارنا لتذكُر وصاياه، ويجعلنا نوراً للعالم وملحاً للأرض

صلاة الساعة التاسعة
   هذه الصلاة تُذكرنا بموت المسيح الخلاصي بالجسد على الصليب، وقبوله توبة اللص اليمين. ونطلب منه أن يميت شهواتنا الجسدية، ويجعلنا شركاء لمجده، وأن يقبل صلواتنا عندما نقول مع اللص: "اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك." ( لو42:23)

صلاة الغروب
  صلاة الغروب أو الساعة الحادية عشر تتحدث عن إنزال جسد السيد المسيح من على الصليب. وفي نهاية اليوم نعطي الشكر على عناية الله، ونقر بخطايانا (لو15)، حتى نُدعى ضمن الأُجراء الذين جاءوا في الساعة الحادية عشر (متى:20-16).

 صلاة النوم
  أما صلاة نوم فنتذكر فيها دفن السيد المسيح، والعالم الفاني والحساب الأخير، مُتَيَقظين لقدوم الله الوشيك والوقوف قدامه، ونطلب الصفح عن خطايانا، والحماية خلال الليل.

 صلاة نصف الليل
  وأخيراً، فصلاة نصف الليل تتحدث عن المجئ الثاني لإلهنا ومخلصنا السيد المسيح، وتنقسم تلك الصلاة لثلاث خدمات، مثل صلاة السيد المسيح في بُستان جسثيماني (متى 1:25-13)


صلاة الستار
 صلاة ساعة المساء التي تدعى ساعة حجاب الظلمة أو سِتار الظلمة (ستار بكسر السين) وميعادها أول دخول عتمة الليل وهي خاصة بالآباء الرهبان.


----------



## mnga (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا انت عندك أجابات لكل الاسئلة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2006)

mnga قال:


> شكرا انت عندك أجابات لكل الاسئلة
> ربنا يباركك


 
*+*

*اللى يسأل ما يتوهش يا mnga  .. فيه حاجات بعرفها وفيه حاجات بدور عليها ... أصل أنا بحب أعرف اصل الموضوع وجه أزاى ومنين وليه وفين وأمتى  مش فضول .. لاء .. ولكن علشان أبقى متأسس صح وكمان علشان اعمل الشىء ده او عارف الحاجه دى وأنا مقتنع بيها تماماً *

*صلواتك *


----------



## mnga (3 أكتوبر 2006)

طبعا لازم تهتم انك تمون متأسس صح
عشان ايماننا الارثوذوكسى مليان طقوس و معلومات لازم الواحد يكون ملم بيها عشان يعرف الفرق بينة و بين باقى الطوائف و يعرف أد اية كنيستنا عظيمة.
ربنا معاك


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 أكتوبر 2006)

mnga قال:


> طبعا لازم تهتم انك تمون متأسس صح
> عشان ايماننا الارثوذوكسى مليان طقوس و معلومات لازم الواحد يكون ملم بيها عشان يعرف الفرق بينة و بين باقى الطوائف و يعرف أد اية كنيستنا عظيمة.
> ربنا معاك


 

*+*

تعرف اخى mnga يمكن انا دايماً بتعجبنى المقولة اللى قالها قداسة البابا وهى : عندما ينشغل العالم بالبحث عن اسرار الملكوت ، يتسلل البسطاء اليها .. 

ربنا عاوزنا نكون بسطاء .. بمعنى اننا ما نكونش متزمتين او مدققين فى حرف الوصيه .. متجاهلين روحها او جوهرها .. لكن فى عصر العلم والفضاء الخارجى .. أصبح من المحتم على الانسان أنه يدقق ويفحص .. على الاقل مع الاخر 

تحياتى ..


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن المطانيات*

موضوع كتير مفيد شكرا منكة عل سؤال و شكرا طارق عل جواب الوافي و مقولة بابا شنودة الجميلة اوي

كل المعلومات المذكورة ماكنت عارفيتها .. شكرا كتير عليها ردمبشن

طب يعني احنا لازم نصلي كل هيدل الصلوات ؟ كل يوم ؟


----------



## hananehab (25 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى على المواضيع الجميلة


----------



## mark2030 (25 فبراير 2010)

هاى عندى سوال هو صحيح بعيد عن الموضوع بس ارجو الاجابة لمن يعلم ازاى اقدم العشور وارجو التوضيح بالتفصيل الدقيق Thank You


----------

